# MTB SPD pedals on a Road bike?



## jeltz (14 Aug 2009)

I've ordered my 1st road bike, and would like to use the same pedals I have on my MTB (Shimano 520's) so I can use the same shoes. Other than it being a serious fashion faux pas, is that a problem?


----------



## I am Spartacus (14 Aug 2009)

No


----------



## addictfreak (14 Aug 2009)

Not at all, my mate does exactly that. For me the type of pedal you use is down to personal choice.


----------



## ACS (14 Aug 2009)

echo above. m520's all round


----------



## Gerry Attrick (14 Aug 2009)

Absolutely no problem. It's your bike, your shoes, your choice. Mrs A uses SPD's on her road bike because she likes to walk into the cake stop rather than waddle. What's to dislike about that?


----------



## PK99 (14 Aug 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Absolutely no problem. It's your bike, your shoes, your choice. Mrs A uses SPD's on her road bike because she likes to walk into the cake stop rather than waddle. What's to dislike about that?



+1

If I were a racer or TT fiend looking for the extra fractions of seconds then pukka road pedals/cleats would be worthwhile, as it is I prefer comfort and ease of walking at the cafe stop. 

plus of course SPDs cover MTb, Cross bike and soon to be acquired road bike without needing extra investment in shoes


----------



## jeltz (14 Aug 2009)

Thanks all, I thought/hoped as much


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2009)

not at all; I have mtb spd's on my Spesh Roubaix elite.


----------



## Downward (14 Aug 2009)

Me 3


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Aug 2009)

I use SPDs in the week, SPD-SL at the weekend.

If you need to walk any distance, SPD are a good choice, regardless of the bike they're on.


----------



## balloburn (14 Aug 2009)

Dito all the above. The fastest cat, in the group I ride with uses spd mtb pedals. I doesn't slow him down.
I have a tinge of regret on not putting them on my new road bike, as they are easy peasy to get in and out off.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Aug 2009)

M520s on road bikes here


----------



## andrew_s (14 Aug 2009)

Sprinter "Fast" Fred Rodriguez used to use original Eggbeater MTB pedals for road racing (3x US champion, 2nd Milan-Sanremo), so there can't be much difference in speed. 
There are road-specific versions of the pedal now, but they aren't very different from the some of the MTB versions.

There are considerable benefits in having the same pedal/shoe system on all your bikes so it's any bike/any shoe. Soggy shoes from the day before? - just use another pair. Well-ventilated road shoes too cold? - use your winter MTB boots on the road bike. Pedal broke? - borrow one off another bike.

I use Time ATAC on all my bikes.


----------



## HJ (14 Aug 2009)

There are a few club roadies who probably won't talk to you, but then again that is probably a good thing...


----------



## jeltz (15 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> There are a few club roadies who probably won't talk to you, but then again that is probably a good thing...



They wouldn't anyway - Its a triple


----------



## Downward (15 Aug 2009)

Ooo mine have arrived
Ordered at 9.10am Friday, Posted 1st class and got here this morning at 9am.
To think they offer a £15 before 9am guaranteed service too, you can't beat 1st class imo.


----------



## jeltz (15 Aug 2009)

Downward said:


> Ooo mine have arrived
> Ordered at 9.10am Friday, Posted 1st class and got here this morning at 9am.
> To think they offer a £15 before 9am guaranteed service too, you can't beat 1st class imo.



ahhhh new "toys" there's no better feeling


----------



## StuAff (15 Aug 2009)

Shimano A530 (combo flat/SPDs) for the Dahons, as I want flat shoes for my short commute- 2 miles or so- and I need safety shoes at work, plus any other time they're handy. The Viner (just bought off eBay) came with M540 SPDs, handily enough, so I'm sticking with them.


----------



## trustysteed (15 Aug 2009)

+1 SPD's, i like the walkability when i stop for a natural break!


----------



## Perfect Virgo (15 Aug 2009)

Yep M520s here too. Practical and efficient.


----------



## simon_brooke (15 Aug 2009)

andrew_s said:


> Sprinter "Fast" Fred Rodriguez used to use original Eggbeater MTB pedals for road racing (3x US champion, 2nd Milan-Sanremo), so there can't be much difference in speed.
> There are road-specific versions of the pedal now, but they aren't very different from the some of the MTB versions.
> 
> There are considerable benefits in having the same pedal/shoe system on all your bikes so it's any bike/any shoe. Soggy shoes from the day before? - just use another pair. Well-ventilated road shoes too cold? - use your winter MTB boots on the road bike. Pedal broke? - borrow one off another bike.
> ...



Another vote for ATAC; I use them on all except my race bike.


----------



## Cubist (15 Aug 2009)

Eggbeaters on both bikes. Same shoes, spare cleats and fittings, no-brainer.


----------



## HJ (15 Aug 2009)

StuAff said:


> Shimano A530 (combo flat/SPDs) for the Dahons, as I want flat shoes for my short commute- 2 miles or so- and I need safety shoes at work, plus any other time they're handy. The Viner (just bought off eBay) came with M540 SPDs, handily enough, so I'm sticking with them.



I like my A530...


----------



## PpPete (15 Aug 2009)

M520 are truly the gonads of the _Sylvicola fenestralis._


----------



## goo_mason (21 Aug 2009)

M520s on my road bike too. Can't beat them!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Aug 2009)

Shimano SPD (MTB stylee) on all my bikes - only got one pair of cycling shoes you see....


----------



## Downward (21 Aug 2009)

Hehe mine are white to match my bike !


----------



## yorkshiregoth (21 Aug 2009)

520's on all my road bikes too


----------



## l4dva (21 Aug 2009)

M520's on my cross bike too! They are brilliant!


----------



## 4F (22 Aug 2009)

m520's on both my road bikes as well


----------



## nmcgann (22 Aug 2009)

I mix n' match. Look Keos on my TT and summer road bikes, A520 on my winter road bike, M520 on my cross bike and something like A530s (but a cheap and nasty copy) on my town hybrid.

Neil


----------

